# Uniform for food delivery to increase tips?



## SilverToyota (Feb 27, 2017)

For food delivery, I'm thinking about getting a retro 70's custom uniform made with bell bottom pants and white platform shoes.

To complete the look, l plan to grow a 70's porn star moustache and large sideburns.

My hope is that the millennials will appreciate the effort and tip well. And l am counting on this to bring fond memories to the boomer generation to induce them to tip very well.

I wanted to throw it out there to everyone for comment and feedback. I may proceed if the feedback is positive, but will reconsider if feedback is negative.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

99% of the orders are contactless. Give it a shot and report back if that 1% of millennials throw you a tip. I am 99% sure if they happen to tip, it will not sway them to tip more. 

1. Phone charger - they don't tip
2. Aux cord - they don't tip
3. Water - no tip
4. Mints/candies - no tip
5. Foot massages - they will stiff you

I am willing to bet your ratings will drop and they will report you as some weird looking Ron J type of dude. We know where he ended up. 

Don't embarrass the boomers.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The way to increase tips, is to reject low ball offers.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

The best way to increase tips is deliver for upscale restaurants.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

SilverToyota said:


> My hope is that the millennials will appreciate the effort and tip well.


That's funny, millennials tipping. ROFLMAO


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Only problem to a flawless plan is the no contact deliveries. You will have to create some type of disturbance to ensure they look out the window and see you in uniform.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SilverToyota said:


> For food delivery, I'm thinking about getting a retro 70's custom uniform made with bell bottom pants and white platform shoes.
> 
> To complete the look, l plan to grow a 70's porn star moustache and large sideburns.
> 
> ...


uber will assign you a Uniform when you become an employee.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"Uniform for food delivery to increase tips?"*

I hear stripper uniforms work well. But, better removed. : )


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Who knows you may come across a MILF with a 70's fetish. Go for it .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> uber will assign you a Uniform when you become an employee.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Who knows you may come across a *G*MILF with a 70's fetish. Go for it .


FIFY


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I am pretty sure that at least for uber eats that all tips are added when placing the order. 
So no, I do not think tips will increase with a schnazzy uniform.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SilverToyota said:


> To complete the look, l plan to grow a 70's porn star moustache and large sideburns.


You'll get fired for not wearing a mask if you show it off.

Some snowflake will send in a doorbell camera video of you strutting up to the door in your bell bottoms and apron dropping their food off, in a sealed bag which contains several individually sealed pieces of food claiming their family had to starve that night and grandpa's blood sugar dropped so low he passed out, fell down and broke his hip.

All because you wanted to show your porn stache.

I just hope the dub the appropriate boom chick a wow wow music to the video.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

SilverToyota said:


> For food delivery, I'm thinking about getting a retro 70's custom uniform made with bell bottom pants and white platform shoes.
> 
> To complete the look, l plan to grow a 70's porn star moustache and large sideburns.
> 
> ...


Pls, have some dignity. It's not worth it for couple of extra bucks.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ive been wearing a jacket and tie when doing door dash and eats. My tips have gone way up.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I have severe doubts with respect to increasing tips, but I still think you should do this just for the comedic value.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Best tips ever with this one..............


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)




----------

